# Plywood Visible on new roof



## efman (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi.

Hopefully you guys can give me some insight.

I just had a new shingled roof put on my house. They also did 80% of the plywood.

Here's the problem. When I look at the side of the roof, I can see the exposed layer of plywood above the eves. No other roof has this in the area. They all have a layer that curls into the eves. I asked the roofers and they said the shingles will expand and shift and they will curl into the eves in time.

Does that sound correct? It feels like they just dont want to spend the time and do the extra layer. He wanted to charge me to do it as well.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Can you post some pics?:thumbup:


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

It is never a good idea to install a roof over wet plywood or any type of roof sheathing. Trapped water will boil when the sun heats the roof and the shingles will then have small pits where the steam finally escapes.


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

sounds like they where to cheap to use drip edge. How far are the shingles hanging over the edge now?


----------



## SandraPonsoby (Dec 11, 2015)

You can normally lay a new roof over the old without any problems as long as and install an ice and water shield right against the roof sheathing plywood.

Palmex-USA


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

SandraPonsoby said:


> You can normally lay a new roof over the old without any problems as long as and install an ice and water shield right against the roof sheathing plywood.
> 
> Palmex-USA


Hell of a trick to install I+W under the old shingles without removing them.


----------



## saferoofing (Dec 16, 2015)

*Missing drip-edge?*

With no pictures to rely on, I would assume you are referring to the area right above gutters, right under the first row of shingles. If I am right, the roofer thought it was not necessary to install a drip edge, wich protects the bottom of your roof deck from wind driven rain, overflowing gutters as well as adding support to your starter course of shingles.
Hope that was useful!


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

rip off all the spaced sheathing and replace it with solid sheathing


----------



## yawsee (Nov 28, 2015)

New asphalt needs a little heat to curl over the eave and plywood. This might just be a case of a new asphalt shingle not conforming to the shape of the roof. If there is enough shingle covering the plywood from the elements than it will curl over into the gutter when the temperature warms up 

Jay

www.bcroof101.ca


----------



## FrankDukes78 (Jul 29, 2015)

I firmly believe in drip edge on rakes and eaves, but if you aren't comfortable selling the value of both for wind driven rain protection, at least get them to move forward with the eave drip edge.... This is usually what I tell new guys in the company I work in, when it comes down to the labor part of it, the drip edge itself is cheap, however, after the roof is on, it's a bit trickier to install, nevertheless possible and in my opinion necessary...


----------



## rexroof (11 mo ago)

efman said:


> Hi.
> 
> Hopefully you guys can give me some insight.
> 
> ...


No eave edging? Why not? Eave & Rake Edgings are required by many manufacturers.


----------

